# Uber Has a New Partner to Make Owning Cars Cheaper for Its Drivers



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.

The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).

"Anyone should be able to drive for Uber," Fair CEO and founder Scott Painter said in a statement. "And we're enabling that by removing the many traditional hurdles to accessing a vehicle."

*Fair will offer Uber drivers a car for about $185 a week.

If drivers complete about 70 Uber trips per week they become eligible to receive $185 in incentive payments from Uber. Essentially, drivers can get their car for free if they drive enough. Payments from Uber can increase to $305 a week if drivers they complete about 120 trips.*

"Simply put, Fair is better, more cost effective and more appealing for an Uber driver," Painter told Barron's. "Our price is about 40% less than a rental and it comes with everything except gas." Fair takes care of tax, title, registration, maintenance, and can also bundle insurance for drivers.

Car acquisition isn't a trivial matter for Uber and Lyft (LYFT) drivers. They don't always quality for traditional auto loans, and up to 30% of Uber drivers rent their cars. Fair has already been addressing that dynamic before its Uber partnership: Of Fair's 35,000 vehicle subscribers, 15,000, or 43%, are ride-hailing drivers.

Fair is the entity that owns the cars, and it purchases them with debt, like most other car buyers. But Fair doesn't hold cars in inventory. When a subscriber requests a car, Fair buys it from a local dealer. Fair collects subscription fees, and when a subscriber is done with a vehicle Fair sells the car to a used car dealer.

"We have 50 years of vehicle depreciation data," Painter said when asked about residual value risk, or the risk that the used car won't be worth enough. Before Fair, he founded and ran TrueCar which owns ALG, an automotive residual value projection service founded in 1964.

Uber reports its first quarterly earnings as a public company after the close of trading on Thursday. Investors will be focused on sales growth and losses, but they could also ask management about the available supply of drivers. "We make sure Uber's growth isn't constrained by driver supply," Painter said.

Uber stock has struggled out of the gate since its IPO on May 9. Uber stock is down 11% from the $45 offering price, and 5% form the opening trades at $42 a share-worst than the 2.7% of the drop of the Dow Jones Industrial Average over the same span.

The Uber partnership isn't all that Fair is doing. SoftBank (9984.Japan) is an investor in Fair, and the company has raised more than $500 million in equity capital. Painter didn't want to talk about valuation, but said the founders maintain a majority stake. That makes Fair, by our math, another unicorn-a privately held start up worth more than $1 billion.

https://www.barrons.com/articles/uber-fair-partnership-51559188011
BARRON'S By Al Root May 30, 2019 5:10 a.m. ET


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

lmao
"fair"

a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car

geez you can rent a new escalade for that but enjoy the corolla i suppose

sounds like predatory indentured servitide preting on ignorant desperate people with bad credit

hey you get a "free" car if you work 40+ hours per week

lmao

do they own it afterwards lmao doubt it

this should be criminal but it aint lmao

please pleae pretty please where can i sign up for a full time job that pays me rental car credits

is this the onion? seriously is any government agency looking into these Ponzi scams lying & preying on shitizens?

so 30% of uber drivers cant even afford a car so they stuck in the rental program? deplorable simply deplorable


guess thats whose picking up all the $4 loser rides as they have no choice they should be happy i cancel or ignore 90% of requests its because of me they have a rental car to live in


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> 
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> ...


It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


Nope.



> Fair collects subscription fees, and when a subscriber is done with a vehicle Fair sells the car to a used car dealer.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


even if so 70 rides a week makes the title worthless in 6 months, just in time for you to be responsible for your own maintenance as im sure it wont qualify to run on uber after you "own" it for "free"

man this next stock crash will be biblical, i mean if 30% of uber drivers cant even afford their own car after working 40+ hours a week & the rest that actually provide setvice for $2-8 its a whole lotta desperation out here


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

WAHN said:


> Nope.


I saw that they had the option to walk away, which was partly why I wasn't sure. Maybe rent to own...?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Nope.


wonder if thats on the car fax lol another actual industry uber lyft are destroying for no reason i wouldn't even think of buying a used car at this point, used to always buy a year or 2 back but i can guarantee now theyve all been used comercially without being disclosed

next time i re-up its gotta have less than 10K miles on it lol


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.fair.com/?mod=article_inline
*Where is this program available?*
Right now, the program is available in select locations in California: San Francisco Bay Area, Los Angeles Greater Area, Sacramento and San Diego.



RDWRER said:


> I saw that they had the option to walk away, which was partly why I wasn't sure. Maybe rent to own...?


It's a Rental, period


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Taxi companies have full time mechanics who repair the suspension, shocks, etc. Can you imagine the condition of those rentals upon return? When you own your car, you take it real easy on the speed bumps. Where I go 2 mph, I've seen taxis hit 'em at about 30mph...bam-bam. Yep...beware used Uber and Lyft rentals.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> geez you can rent a new escalade for that but enjoy the corolla i suppose
> ...


Not sure where you get your ideas or definitions from...
It's not a 'car note' or loan - it's a rental - if you do the work, you owe nothing. 
If you don't do the work, you can turn the car in at any time. 
Unless you fall down and suffer from amnesia, you always know if it's working for you or not. You are never 'stuck' in the program.

Some people have new enough cars, often on standard leases with mileage restrictions, where 1,500 mi/wk is out of the question. Other ppl do not have the credit to be able to buy even a cheap used car - which inevitably requires maintenance and repair (and insurance, of course) they can't afford.

The program is not a great fit for everyone... but for those with limited choices it can be a life saver, especially if you live in an area where it's easy to do 15-20 short rides a day... like a college town.

I know one guy who parked his newer car 2 years and has been using a "Lyft" Civic to drive full time. I thought he was nuts... but he's happy. He drives a new car for rideshare and never has to worry about anything to do with his car. The leasing company takes care of everything.



easyrider2020 said:


> wonder if thats on the car fax lol another actual industry uber lyft are destroying for no reason i wouldn't even think of buying a used car at this point, used to always buy a year or 2 back but i can guarantee now theyve all been used comercially without being disclosed


Yes - car-fax shows when a car was used in a commercial lease program.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not sure where you get your ideas or definitions from...
> It's not a 'car note' or loan - it's a rental - if you do the work, you owe nothing.
> If you don't do the work, you can turn the car in at any time.
> Unless you fall down and suffer from amnesia, you always know if it's working for you or not. You are never 'stuck' in the program.
> ...


youre not supposed to work 40 hours a week just for a car

only idiots who flunked math or desperate people with no credit would use this period

congrats on your 1% buddy whose "happy"

lmao happy with $4 gross what is he 10? did he take the garbage to the curb & clean his room in 1985 for that $2 net woohoo only 69 more happy rides to go lmao
learned first day to ignore college campuses except when classes letting out cuz they going to airport

i bet hed be happier leasing a 5K minivan for $200 a month call it $450 & not have to accept 70 rides a week, just 10 but what do I know silly me


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> even if so 70 rides a week makes the title worthless in 6 months, just in time for you to be responsible for your own maintenance as im sure it wont qualify to run on uber after you "own" it for "free"


Please *stop spreading 'false news'.* That's not how the program works. You obviously haven't even read the article.
The guy who started FAIR previously spent 50 years in the business of projecting vehicle values based on age, condition, mileage and location. >>>_Before Fair, he founded and ran TrueCar which owns ALG, an automotive residual value projection service founded in 1964_<<< The article says that FAIR moves all of their owned inventory to car dealers. The driver is never buried in the car... all of the risk of value and depreciation lies with the company. If they don't manage it well, they'll be out of business soon enough.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please *stop spreading 'false news'.* That's not how the program works. You obviously haven't even read the article.
> The guy who started FAIR previously spent 20 years in the business of projecting vehicle values based on age, condition, mileage and location. The articles says that FAIR moves all of their owned inventory to car dealers. The driver is never buried in the car... all of the risk of value and depreciation lies with the company. If they don't manage it well, they'll be out of business soon enough.


giving 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car isnt "free" dude that runs "fair" doesn't know what the word means and is as predatory as a crack dealer sprinkling crack in a 5th graders blunt

foh

the drivers buried into giving $4 gross rides 10 times a day for something a 16 year old can save for in 3 months

40+ hours a week just to drive a corolla lmao oh wait its a college town lmao no cap on hiring so theres 50 more mopes in $740 a months corollas trolling for those lucrative college trips

dumb or desperate period neither should be exploited

this is indentured serivitude

fair LMAO dude is a criminal just like everyone else involved with uber lyft

hey heres a "free" $185 weekly for something you can lease monthly for the same

just work this 40 hours for me first, dont forget to risk your life everytime & feel free to keep the $2net like its 1971 for your troubles

so blatantly fraudulent its comical but this is amerikkka


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> youre not supposed to work 40 hours a week just for a car


Says who? You making 'rules' for other people?


> only idiots who flunked math or desperate people with no credit would use this period


Are you a perfect human who knows everything about other people's situations and judges everyone else by their own situation. Seems like it. You don't.



> learned first day to ignore college campuses except when classes letting out cuz they going to airport


Speaking of math, it's too bad you didn't learn that if you want to do 20 short rides quickly (as you need to for this program) there's no better [place to do it than in a college town where 80% of the population doesn't owh a car... and that the shorter the ride, the more profitable it is to the driver (less time, less miles = less gas = less expense and more profit. Even the $1 base fare is more profitable because it's spread over just 1 mile and 3 min instead of 12 miles and 30 minutes.



> i bet hed be happier ...


 You bet? You know nothing about him or his situation and he's been doing it for two years... but you'd "bet" he has no clue what he's doing. LMAO


> This is this is indentured serivitude


Not even close. I'm pretty sure you know how to look up definitions: try it before using phrases you think you understand.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Says who? You making 'rules' for other people?
> 
> Are you a perfect human who knows everything about other people's situations and judges everyone else by their own situation. Seems like it. You don't.
> 
> ...


no one willingly or is happy accepting 1971 pay in 2019 i mean he is an adult right? not a child in the 80s doing chores

dont need to know him

don't know anyones situation but you are either dumb or desperate if renting for uber

the 96% that fail uber lyft by design & im sure 99% that do it via rental program is all i need to know about the success rate & happuness of the "successful" venture they were exploited into entering

profit on a x or pool ride not going 10+ miles? lmao sure hes laughing all the way to the bank,far from perfect but um not doing ish for a human for $4gross when it costs me $4 or $185 per week or 70 rides lmao

you cant be serious humans actually pick up college campuses by choice? not because they have a 40+ hour a week rental their desperate to pay off? wheres the profit if the first 70 rides just pays for the car? lmao this isnt rwal life are adults reallt degrading themselves like this & then justifying it? im confused but hey 2 tacos is better than starving i suppose so i guess its cool for uber & lyft to treat you how tou feel you deserve

sorry since 1992 i havent associated with any "adult" that didn't or doesn't own a car lots of them went to college too go figure, those people are pretty useless & by definition worthless and far from "adults" & i was a teenager geez

who are these losers who cant afford a friggen car? especially working 40+ hours a week, i understand if you dont have a job or are homeless & i assure i grew up poor but a car is teenager stuff, sure life happens but 40 hours labor for just a car is beyond desperation its servitude


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> no one willingly or is happy accepting 1971 pay in 2019
> 
> dont need to know him
> 
> don't know anyones situation but you are either dumb or desperate if renting for uber


Uh, you do know that many drivers are in fact 'desperate' to house and feed thier family, right? And that the average driver only does rideshare for 6 months, right? And that a program like this can be the difference for some people between living on the street or making rent? You do know all of that, right? So it's just because *you* aren't desperate that you don't see any value in the program?



> the 96% that fail uber lyft by design & im sure 99% that do it via rental program


 back that absurd statement up with facts and citations! lol... won't happen, I know.


> ... is all i need to know about the success rate & happuness of the "successful" venture they were exploited into entering


This is ridiculous... you don't 'know' anything. You're going to believe what you want. 
Your opinions are valued and welcome.
Don't state them as 'fact' unless you can back them up with data. You don't know what you don't know.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Says who? You making 'rules' for other people?
> 
> Are you a perfect human who knows everything about other people's situations and judges everyone else by their own situation. Seems like it. You don't.
> 
> ...





Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uh, you do know that many drivers are in fact 'desperate' to house and feed thier family, right? And that the average driver only does rideshare for 6 months, right? And that a program like this can be the difference for some people between living on the street or making rent? You do know all of that, right? So it's just because *you* aren't desperate that you don't see any value in the program?
> 
> back that absurd statement up with facts and citations! lol... won't happen, I know.
> This is ridiculous... you don't 'know' anything. You're going to believe what you want.
> ...


google how many drivers fail

yup 96% you even stated most don't last 6 months lol make your mind up

then research if your "80%" of college students dont own a car

cool to exploit desperate dumb people long as they get out their jam i suppose

then see whose wrong lol

yes i believe you are either dumb or desperate to risk your life & give a stranger a ride for less than $8-10gross, i also believe just because you are dumb or desperate you have the right to not be exploited or preyed upon by evil humans renting yoy a "free" car in exchange for 40+ hours of labor at 1970s wages

how many more people were hurt when they got in an accident, were deactivated & just realized they drove 6 months for free doh

but its not full time its just a gig right? well 70 rides a week full time i dont care what market thats 10 rides a day & gotta accept em so definitely more like an employee and $4 gross a trip is definitely less than minimum wage hmmmmm cant screen & do that many rides

dilemmas dilemmas no one can make up their minds lol

silly me

mod



Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uh, you do know that many drivers are in fact 'desperate' to house and feed thier family, right? And that the average driver only does rideshare for 6 months, right? And that a program like this can be the difference for some people between living on the street or making rent? You do know all of that, right? So it's just because *you* aren't desperate that you don't see any value in the program?
> 
> back that absurd statement up with facts and citations! lol... won't happen, I know.
> This is ridiculous... you don't 'know' anything. You're going to believe what you want.
> ...


i know

$4-4=0 & every ride less than 5 miles im being human trafficked

i know
$6-$4=$2
$8-$4=$4

& i would never degrade myself or risk my life for those 1970s wages, so thats every trip under 10 miles

doesn't matter if its a rental, a hoopty, a select, or a black

4000+ rides over $8300 repairs ill round down so $2 in future maintenance/depreciation & $1-2 gas minimum ride costs to me are $4

96+% will fail if they do those rides & its by design

i aint mad at cha & my screening helps the dumb & desperate make their quotas or rental cars "free"

win win


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Will these rentals be subject to lesser time and mileage rates than drivers using their own non Fair cars? I think Lyft recently dropped rates in Floridea to 30 something cents a mile for the renter?


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

What everyone is forgetting is that many of the drivers who rent cars from FAIR or Hyrecar are using the cars to get to their regular job, drop off and pick up their kids and spouse from their job and running family errands that would typically involve multiple Uber or Lyft rides. I don't see these rental options as a long term solution but it can be a cost effective interim solution if you find yourself carless for a period. We did it for about six weeks a year ago and on a net basis we did just fine as we used the Hyrecar rental for all family transportation when our other cars were in the shop.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*



Payments from Uber can increase to $305 a week if drivers they complete about 120 trips.

Click to expand...

*120 trips to make $305 before expenese? No thanks.
I'll take a minimal wage job and make more money by working only 40 hours.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> 120 trips to make $305? No thanks.
> I'll take a minimal wage job and make more money by working only 40 hours.


For the record it's 120 trips to make $305 - $185 = $120. :biggrin:


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> For the record it's 120 trips to make $305 - $185 = $120. :biggrin:


for the record takes me 5-6 rides to make that & $3 per ride is beyond illegal how on earth are they allowed to operate for the last half a decade lmao

1 airport ride here worth literally 10-25 rides why anyone bothers baffles me then i find out the red plate rental folks need 70 rides a week doh


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> For the record it's 120 trips to make $305 - $185 = $120. :biggrin:


Don't forget other expenses... fuel for one thing, insurance for another, etc.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> 120 trips to make $305 before expenese? No thanks.


Nobody would do it for $305 total. They are saying you get a $305 bonus for completing 120 rides. That is on top of the $1200 minimum the driver should make on the fares.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Nobody would do it for $305 total. They are saying you get a $305 bonus for completing 120 rides. That is on top of the $1200 minimum the driver should make on the fares.


Which market can we expect $10 per ride average? Upstate ny minimum uberx revenue is $3.66 per ride. Doing 120 rides a week, little over 17 rides per day, seven days a week, those can't all be airport rides.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Which market can we expect $10 per ride average?


I typically average around $10 a ride on the apps, a little more if you count cash tips. And I thought that was low. Min fare is $3 here.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Yall are so focused on being critical. If you drive 70 rides a week, they pay the $185 car rental. The fares you earned for the 70 are yours. 70 rides a week is 10 rides a day, which is very doable, a decent part time job, and your only expense is gas. When the car craps out, bring it back and get a new one. 

If you can crank it up to 17 rides a day, you get a bonus $120 .. an extra dollar a ride, which isn't as decent, IMO, but it's a perk.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Fair is nothing new and AFAIK they were just the company that took over when Xchange Leasing left. 

Started out with this program and can say I'm much happier that it helped me enough to get another car. It was not helpful otherwise compared to what I can do with my own car. Insurance was starting to get high as hell and the lower incentives made it so paying that weekly price was getting tougher and tougher. Now I have a much lower mileage car (so far any way...) with payment that is half of what I payed a month with the rental. I can cruise a little easier with a better car that has warranty.

The plan is to just not have to do rideshare in a couple months, other than use it to DF towards another full time job when necessary. Feel bad for anyone getting into this rental shit now with the dead incentives.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> What everyone is forgetting is that many of the drivers who rent cars from FAIR or Hyrecar are using the cars to get to their regular job, drop off and pick up their kids and spouse from their job and running family errands that would typically involve multiple Uber or Lyft rides. I don't see these rental options as a long term solution but it can be a cost effective interim solution if you find yourself carless for a period. We did it for about six weeks a year ago and on a net basis we did just fine as we used the Hyrecar rental for all family transportation when our other cars were in the shop.


Can this car be used for other purposes?

One of Ubers previous car leases stated the car was supposed to be used only to uber in.

Seems to me that this program would also exclude Lyft since this is an Uber/Fair deal.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

observer said:


> Can this car be used for other purposes?
> 
> One of Ubers previous car leases stated the car was supposed to be used only to uber in.
> 
> Seems to me that this program would also exclude Lyft since this is an Uber/Fair deal.


Xchange Leasing let people know that they can use the car for any personal business they want. No typical lease mileage cap (unlimited miles) and they did not police what you used the miles for. All they cared about was payments and initial security deposit. Can return back free of charge after like a month any way.

Fair took them over and I imagine same rules there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nope no Lyft or other rideshare platform.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Makes sense since they took over Xchange Leasings Uber only partnership. Xchange Leasing was set across a bunch of dealers where people who work in the dealership took side jobs as Uber representatives who would sell people the leased cars.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Good for dedicated ants.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

observer said:


> Nope no Lyft or other rideshare platform.
> 
> View attachment 324696


That seems to just be saying that you need to be an Uber driver to qualify for a vehicle through the program. How is Fair not losing $9000 per year like Uber was doing before they pulled the xchange plug?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Can I drive with another rideshare platform"?

"Fair has an exclusive partnership with Uber."

This to me seems to not allow Lyft use.



Bubsie said:


> That seems to just be saying that you need to be an Uber driver to qualify for a vehicle through the program. How is Fair not losing $9000 per year like Uber was doing before they pulled the xchange plug?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Yall are so focused on being critical. If you drive 70 rides a week, they pay the $185 car rental. The fares you earned for the 70 are yours. 70 rides a week is 10 rides a day, which is very doable, a decent part time job, and your only expense is gas. When the car craps out, bring it back and get a new one.
> 
> If you can crank it up to 17 rides a day, you get a bonus $120 .. an extra dollar a ride, which isn't as decent, IMO, but it's a perk.


only expense is gas huh? another person who values their time as worthless & of course its super healthy & risk free

i repeat 40 hours for a rental car is in no way and on no planet a good or"fair" deal

when i started i did 20-30 rides per day grossed 1400 weekly easily, learned area moved to best spot, went to 7 & i now do 2-3 & usually do 1000ish why in earth would i do literally 100 more rides a week for another $400 gross? & its a fully depreciated 10 year old vehicle that averages $150 in maintenance monthly, when it had a note 260 a month $300 cheaper than an uber "rental" but its still going & has 3 years left not sold off to some mope who most likely is lied to about its commercial use

4 years ago it would take 8+ hours to do that many rides I can only imagine how long it would take to now with every other car a failure in progress, so even if everyday was most efficient possible 3 rides an hour back to back thats 4 hours EVERY DAY & lets be real its going to be days hours between pings that is full time work just for a rental car cuz after gas your profit is taco money lmao every now & then a sack and a 40 ounce wtf

you do not make money on less than $10 rides you are a human loss leader regardless of if you own or lease but especially if you trading 40+ hours of 1970s wages for a weekly rental

this is not rocket science its $4-4=0

70 rides just to pay for the car

$1 extra a ride a "perk" what are you 10 in 1985? need a quarter for a superball or friendship bracelt? are you actually serious have you ever driven a car ir filled a gas tank up? when i turned 21 i gave humans $1-2 to deliver a beer 50 feet & thar was damn near 20 years ago

what planet and century are you people from where a taco to risk your life while burning 2 tacos is legal?










tldr
no one really chooses to give 70 strangers, murderers, rapists, robbers..a ride weekly so they have use of a toyota to go to the grocery store with. Im guessing uber & "fair" somehow knows this & said person would happily lease the same car for less than $300 a month instead of the $740 that becomes "free" after 40 hours of labor at 1971 cabbrates if some kind soul would approve them but no kind souls just "fair":& uber


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> 120 trips to make $305 before expenese? No thanks.
> I'll take a minimal wage job and make more money by working only 40 hours.


?Not to worry
?Uber's algorithms Control what u earn
? "It" will rarely allow u to approach the threshold


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.

This is hilarious; Fair is just the rebadged remnants of Uber's failed Xchange car rental program. Funny how they are trying to say that there is a "brand new" link-up between the two companies.

$185 per week, though. That's eyewatering. Xchange was expensive at $155 per week, and that was two pay cuts ago. Uber execs should really be taken outside and beaten with a rubber hose for this. $800 per month to rent a car - this is just 19th century company store all over again.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anybody know how much the insurance might be? it says it is not included.


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Uber and fairness? One word F. Off uber


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Mehmet2 said:


> One word F. Off uber


That's more than one word.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

So 70 rides a week covers the car the insurance and the maintenance. They subsidize the 185/week and you keep the earnings is how I'm understanding it if you give 120 they pay out 305 which puts 120 in your pocket on top of earnings it's really only if you dont make the 70 rides it costs you for the car... that said I can make 10-15 rides by me in like 4-5hrs but I have a day job this is just extra for me


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The fine print says, obviously:










So the offer will obviously be withdrawn. If we look at Uber's track record, offers that are beneficial to drivers are introduced to attract drivers, and are then withdrawn. Bonuses that have fallen by the wayside, or are being phased out and are soon to be RIP, are hourly guarantees, multiplier surge, Boost, the "metals" programs, peak hour promos, power driver plus and Quest. So obviously this reimbursement plan will also be rescinded quite soon, most likely once Fair has decided that it has reached a critical mass of drivers. I would seriously advise against anyone getting rid of their own car to rent one these people.

On the cars front, Uber has promoted Santander leases, the Hertz/Enterprise rentals, Xchange and now Fair. None of their car provider tie ups last, either. Use caution.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Hamster wheel.

What if you get sick? Injured? Need to take vacation? Those 70 weekly rides not so easy. BUT YOU HAVE TO or you are stuck with a $200 weekly billl.

I almost want to do this so I can feel the desperate rush of adrenaline when I'm driving late Saturday night trying to make 60 trips. Then someone pukes in my car, taking me out of action. Then late Sunday night, sitting on 68 trips and wondering if I can get two more in 30 minutes. Fun stuff!


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

DONT BELIEVE IT! Any “great deal for drivers” from either company is a red flag for “great way to screw drivers.” Of course, most people in these forums know that already but maybe some newbie will come along and be warned.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


They say cars as low as 130 a week but after you download app there are no cars that cheap and non refundable startup fee 500 dollars ,then you can buy miles. Maybe it has changed in the last 3 months but I doubt it?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The scams continue.


----------



## Pioneer 1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello All, 
I didn’t read anything on the depreciation tax benefit that you will not qualify for because you do not own the vehicle, 56 cents a mile tax credit that will not apply to you. Hello, how can anyone work this job without that. How come Uber doesn’t make that clear? You know why! Because their desperate, stock holders pay attention!!!’ It won’t be long now Uber.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Pioneer 1 said:


> Hello All,
> I didn't read anything on the depreciation tax benefit that you will not qualify for because you do not own the vehicle, 56 cents a mile tax credit that will not apply to you. Hello, how can anyone work this job without that. How come Uber doesn't make that clear? You know why! Because their desperate, stock holders pay attention!!!' It won't be long now Uber.


Is that true? Can't believe it...


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

i let you use my horse if you follow behind it & shovel its shiit for 70 bowel movements

btw horses diet is beef o reeno

perfectly legal though cuz

app


----------



## Pioneer 1 (Dec 25, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Is that true? Can't believe it...


Yes Oldbay, From my accountant Lips! If you make 100 you pay taxes on 44 with the break.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

As I read this, if I run seventy trips per week, I get the revenue from those seventy trips *plus* the one-hundred eighty five bananas from Uber as a "bonus" earmarked for my rental payment.. In my market, you can knock out twenty four trips in a ten hour day, so, it would take you three days to run the quota with two to spare. You could work five ten hour days to get the three hundred five bananas "bonus". It does not say for what the additional one hundred twenty bananas are earmarked, so I would assume that the driver just gets that.

If I am reading this correctly, this *ain't none too bad o' no deal for no full time OO-Burr driver*.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mebbee


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is another tidbit. This program makes it to where you cant get the standard mileage deduction. You now have to keep all your gas receipts


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As I read this, if I run seventy trips per week, I get the revenue from those seventy trips *plus* the one-hundred eighty five bananas from Uber as a "bonus" earmarked for my rental payment.. In my market, you can knock out twenty four trips in a ten hour day, so, it would take you three days to run the quota with two to spare. You could work five ten hour days to get the three hundred five bananas "bonus". It does not say for what the additional one hundred twenty bananas are earmarked, so I would assume that the driver just gets that.
> 
> If I am reading this correctly, this *ain't none too bad o' no deal for no full time OO-Burr driver*.


Nothing is "earmarked" for anything. You still make your payments of $185 each week on your own. Uber is promising you that your quest each week will pay out exactly $185 after 70 rides, effectively paying for your rental. You could do anything with this money as you have already paid for your rental out of pocket beforehand.

Also note that through this program you are effectively zeroing out your quest bonus if you never do the 120 rides in a given week, as your entire quest payment will go to the car that Uber is renting to you, through Fair. Uber is paying you to pay them back, or at least pay them back a portion for this collaboration. It is unlikely that you will have an additional quest to make any actual profit off of if you work this arrangement.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> note that through this program you are effectively zeroing out your quest bonus if you never do the 120 rides in a given week,


The quests in my market have deteriorated to little better than peanuts as it is. F*ub*a*r* has kept its promise to reduce incentives, in my market, at least. If F*ub*a*r* does implement it here, the loss of the Quest bonus to rental fees will be no biggie.

The one drawback that I can see is that it seriously cuts into your shuffling, as you really must work to complete trips. Shuffling can make a U-Pool trip pay better than a cab in my market.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It gets you to be a full time ant which is exactly what they want.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

In theory, this isn’t a bad deal. However, what are the chances you’ll make those 70 trips? If I can make 17 trips a day, I get an extra $15. But if you asked me how often that happens, I’d say maybe 2 times in the last 5 months. And believe me, I’ve tried to make it happen.

Uber isn’t in the business of giving away free money. If they can get enough drivers on this program or on the road, ain’t no FAIR car drivers making 70 trips a week. That would mean Uber would have to pay $185 out of pocket and that my amigos, is not happening.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I'm not getting this. I own my own car and not interested in renting. Isn't the deal on this that you get the money for your 70 rides as you normally would and the $185 is an added bonus? That's why they use the word "free". They don't keep the money you earned on your 70 rides,right?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> In theory, this isn't a bad deal. However, what are the chances you'll make those 70 trips? If I can make 17 trips a day, I get an extra $15. But if you asked me how often that happens, I'd say maybe 2 times in the last 5 months. And believe me, I've tried to make it happen.
> 
> Uber isn't in the business of giving away free money. If they can get enough drivers on this program or on the road, ain't no FAIR car drivers making 70 trips a week. That would mean Uber would have to pay $185 out of pocket and that my amigos, is not happening.


Also, you are at the mercy of the algorithm.
Do you think Uber or Lyft are as honorable as to keep sending pings to a person that is a few pings away from getting a nice bonus?
They could easily send those pings elsewhere and not have to spend any money.

Their algorithm is within a black box at the current time.
No one knows the 50-100+ metrics it uses to figure out who to send the ping to (including ratings, type of car, size of car, previous trip history and ratings, trends, proximity, cancel rate, etc etc etc etc).
You can bet your bottom dollar one of those metrics is "do they rent a car from us? / what is their bonus/quest?"


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> Also, you are at the mercy of the algorithm.
> Do you think Uber or Lyft are as honorable as to keep sending pings to a person that is a few pings away from getting a nice bonus?
> They could easily send those pings elsewhere and not have to spend any money.
> 
> ...


vast majority of the time its just closest driver, but when you have a concentration of drivers at 1 location then im sure the algo plays all types of matching games

my mind blown that people obviously dont really care that the person with their life in their literal hands cant afford a car, to me thats frightening how little they value their life. i would never in my life want or get into a car with an "adult" that cant manage the $15 a day a normal average car costs..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

whats good is quests are very low..and for 70 rides u get $185 , most of the time you get 70 rides for $50 or so making this deal with ins . not real bad...i got a wav. plan for 2 years at lower than 185 . but i got no ins and warrantee left....my quest cash is good. but my job is harder....this is ubers best deal for a grinder that works really hard...should do 70 rides not to hard...and all the cash is his....


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> In theory, this isn't a bad deal. However, what are the chances you'll make those 70 trips? If I can make 17 trips a day, I get an extra $15. But if you asked me how often that happens, I'd say maybe 2 times in the last 5 months. And believe me, I've tried to make it happen.
> 
> Uber isn't in the business of giving away free money. If they can get enough drivers on this program or on the road, ain't no FAIR car drivers making 70 trips a week. That would mean Uber would have to pay $185 out of pocket and that my amigos, is not happening.


It really depends if the rides are locked to only being in your region like normal or if they can be all over the Stare, which it sounds like it's the latter.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> For the record it's 120 trips to make $305 - $185 = $120. :biggrin:


Back in the day, this was called Indentured Labour.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Having bought a new car last Fall, the Fair numbers work. You'll own the car before it wears out - assuming the car is a compact recommended by Consumers Reports.

Maintenance is the joker in the deck. A less reliable car will bankrupt you.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Maintenance is the joker in the deck. A *less reliable car will bankrupt you.*


Japanese automakers, especially Toyota, we're safe
North American Big Three, especially Chrysler, we're screwed.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


Nobody really owns a car anyways, you never truly own a title, it just reads Certificate of title, giving you the illusion you actually own it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

70 trips a week? Wow, they are really pushing for people to drive full time.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

corniilius said:


> 70 trips a week? Wow, they are really pushing for people to drive full time.


All they have to do is sit in a climate controlled room with perfect AC watching Netflix, they can easily push for this and not miss a single episode of Vikings


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> 120 trips to make $305 before expenese? No thanks.
> I'll take a minimal wage job and make more money by working only 40 hours.


That's a bonus above what the driver makes on each ride.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

easyrider2020 said:


> tldr
> no one really chooses to give 70 strangers, murderers, rapists, robbers..a ride weekly so they have use of a toyota to go to the grocery store with. Im guessing uber & "fair" somehow knows this & said person would happily lease the same car for less than $300 a month instead of the $740 that becomes "free" after 40 hours of labor at 1971 cabbrates if some kind soul would approve them but no kind souls just "fair":& uber


There's a lot of words here that were kinda hard to follow, but near as I can tell, you and others are conflating the +/- of this car deal with the fact that Uber doesn't pay a lot of money.

Here is what it looks like to me, please correct me if I am wrong -

"Free" car for 70 rides a week (and deduct $185/wk from your taxes)
Only cost is gas (maintenance and nominal insurance is covered, and deduct gas from your taxes)
When car craps out, take it back and get a new one
Week-to-week lease, so if this isn't working out for you, or if and when Uber decides to cancel the 70/$185 quest, return the car and you're done, no long-term locked in.
 If we conservatively say that you can make $12/hr, this is a decent part time job. Plus, no one limits you to 70 rides, and no one says you can't drive events and etc and make more than $12/hr. No, it's not going to be your main income (as Uber never should be).

The fact that Uber pays "1970 cabbie rates" is a valid point, but that is a separate issue from the merits of this Fair rental deal.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> Having bought a new car last Fall, the Fair numbers work. You'll own the car before it wears out - assuming the car is a compact recommended by Consumers Reports.
> 
> Maintenance is the joker in the deck. A less reliable car will bankrupt you.


You don't end up owning the vehicle. It's a rental


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Jo3030 said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar one of those metrics is "do they rent a car from us? / what is their bonus/quest?"


That was my point.

If they have a bunch of drivers out there, they'll choose the ones not leasing a car through FAIR as doing so would cost them ?. But you also don't want a lot of ? paxs out there, so they'll have to send them as a last resort. No company is willing to give anyone free money, which is what completing 70 trips will get you.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> only idiots who flunked math or desperate people with no credit would use this period


You just described 90% of drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

did people in the previous exchange rental leasing have to maintain the car themselves ? what was the cost per week ?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

This is what CNN thinks of it....calling "Fair" one of the worst companies ever....lol

https://www.ccn.com/uber-scam-investors-1-billion-loss


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


Sounds like leasing which means residual due at end of lease. Smart to check mileage parameters. That could be a hiccup for driver's.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Sounds like leasing which means residual due at end of lease. Smart to check mileage parameters. That could be a hiccup for driver's.


it's a rental not a lease


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> There's a lot of words here that were kinda hard to follow, but near as I can tell, you and others are conflating the +/- of this car deal with the fact that Uber doesn't pay a lot of money.
> 
> Here is what it looks like to me, please correct me if I am wrong -
> 
> ...


Thats how I understand it......but there are fees that they dont mention and also most people will have cars that are more expensive to rent.....somewhere in the 250-300 range....because the cheaper models will not be available.....Also Uber knows that you have a "fair rental"so you will be getting all the crap......you'll probably hit your number of 70.....but be warned its gonna be all the shit....use your own definition of shit.....bad rated pax....short trips....really long trips....rush hours....pool....etc...


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Ummmm "uber" and "fair" in the same sentence is 100% a scam.


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> youre not supposed to work 40 hours a week just for a car
> 
> only idiots who flunked math or desperate people with no credit would use this period
> 
> ...


With 70 rides Uber pays for the rental. You keep all money from those rides. 70 rides can be done in SF a weekend.



luckytown said:


> Thats how I understand it......but there are fees that they dont mention and also most people will have cars that are more expensive to rent.....somewhere in the 250-300 range....because the cheaper models will not be available.....Also Uber knows that you have a "fair rental"so you will be getting all the crap......you'll probably hit your number of 70.....but be warned its gonna be all the shit....use your own definition of shit.....bad rated pax....short trips....really long trips....rush hours....pool....etc...


70 rides can be done in weekend in SF. Yeah you do 70 rides (pool rides help a lot) but you keep the money on those 70 rides and Uber pays the rental. In SF, 70 rides in weekend is approx. $200-300 Friday, $200-300 Sat and approx. $150-200 Sunday.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Should I bother mentioning that rentals are treated differently from leases by the IRS


----------



## Juju Bay Area (May 10, 2019)

I have a lease, I claim mileage. I use an app to keep track of all miles driven (beginning when I leave home until I return).


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Alarm bells just ring when Uber wants to help drivers.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...its-leasing-business-startup-fair/1077227001/


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

observer said:


> Nope no Lyft or other rideshare platform.
> 
> View attachment 324696


No, that's not what that means. That means that you must have an active Uber account. It does NOT mean that you cannot use the vehicle on other platforms.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> giving 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car isnt "free" dude that runs "fair" doesn't know what the word means and is as predatory as a crack dealer sprinkling crack in a 5th graders blunt
> 
> foh
> 
> ...


You are so misinformed its sad. You clearly have no clue how this rental works. For a full time driver this deal is great. If you want me to send you screenshots of how it works let me know.


----------



## HumbleKid (Mar 16, 2017)

Don’t fall for the hype!


----------



## Intoxicologist (Jun 10, 2016)

Fair took over Uber Xchange Leasing. Screw them. It's a garbage company who makes it impossible to get around their initial $9 an hour call center staff when you have an issue they can't resolve. They send an email to another department and you get promises return phone calls that never come. Don't do it!


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Very few people in this whole thread understand how this rental works. I haven't done a deal with FAIR, but I've been renting though Hertz/Uber for over a year now. Some people might think it's crazy, some people might like it. To each it's own. It may not work for you but it works for me. And we all have different lifestyles and motives to do what we do.
For me, the rental though Hertz is $243/week. You may think that it's high, but I get the same bonus of $185.00/week for 90 rides (not 70). So my rental per week becomes $58.00. Or $232/month. Keep in mind that insurance is included, maintenance is included (tires, oil change, anything else). It's a weekly rental, so you can return it anytime if you don't like it. And the security deposit is a refundable $200 each time you renew rental (every 28 days) - they just put a hold for $200 on a credit card which drops off after 3-4 days.
Now consider this. I get to drive new cars (currently a 2018 Nissan Rogue) for $232/month. I don't think my car payment would be that low if I bought one like mine. On top of that, I have the assurance that anything that happens to the car is taken care of. I do 90 rides a week anyway, so this is simple math for me. I get to drive a nice car, no attachments to it, I don't care (neither does Hertz) how many miles I put on it. I average $1400/week minus $58.00 rent and gas costs (which anybody incurs anyway). But I do not put miles on my own car, do not have to deal with it's depreciation and don't worry about maintenance nor insurance. All for $232 monthly and the rest of the money is mine.

I do have my own cars, but this works for me. Like I said, don't judge before you know the facts. Many people commenting here are driving their own car into the ground while making a car payment. How much will your car be worth at the end? My rental will be worth nothing to me - Hertz gets to sell it since it's theirs and I get a new one! to drive when they decide it has too many miles on it to rent out - but yours will not be worth much either. All the while you had to make bigger monthly car payments and take care of maintenance, insurance, etc.
The only situation that makes more sense than rental is if you buy a used car cheap in full where you have no payments and use it for Uber and don't care if you run it into the ground.

Food for thought.

PS: You do get to deduct all miles that Uber says you drove regardless if you rent or own. IRS policy. My brother is a tax accountant (35 years).


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> You are so misinformed its sad. You clearly have no clue how this rental works. For a full time driver this deal is great. If you want me to send you screenshots of how it works let me know.


you mean the 96% if drivers that fail? pretty sure a higher % fails thru the rental program that was alreadt named something else that FAILED

no misinforned is renting a "free" toyota for 185$ a week i mean 70 trips

basically a less than $3 extra on trips theyre shorting you least $5 on LMAO

im a misinformed 1%er that makes $45-65+ an hour at a gig 96% fail at & wouldn't of given a stranger a ride for $4gross 30+ years ago lmao

please show me the screen shots of 50+ $4 rides a week & thank you for taking all the rides that all drivers who arent desperate & passed 3rd grade math ignore or cancel

you cant possibly be an adult completing $4-8 gross rides, you have no opinion, you dont value yourself or others who actually died so labor wouldn't be treated as such you are by definition worthless well your worth $2-4 net for about 30 minutes of your time & labor if gas was free

this is a program for dumb or desperate people with bad credit period, anecdotal is anecdotal so happy for the 1 out of 1000 people that this would work for but everyone else is trading 70 trips at 1970s wages for a rental car

"fair" would be hey we charged the rider $100 here's $90 for providing all the time, tools, & labor we'll take $10 because thats what a finders/connection fee has always been 10%

not heres $4 well charge $8.80 & take $4.40 double what you make after expenses because we have 37 million dolkar condos & cocaine to buy

not heres a $200+ surge how bout you do it for an extra $14 lmao, guess snow storms are just stay home & laugh everytime the app pings me while ignoring 500 pings an hour, used to do the ride but ill just wait till tomorrow when theres no snow

not heres a $185 a week rental that really costs $185 a month but your credit sucks & youre dumb or desperate so if you do 70rides at 1970s wages that all the smart drivers serm to be ignoring we'll "pay" it for you, nevermind the ride still wont cover costs most of the time

such a "great" deall can someone please sell me a mcchicken for $7 after i work the register for 10 minutes & dip fries for 5 lmao


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

With this program (and trying to get 70 rides per week), keep in mind that any long trips can make it more challenging to achieve. And let’s not forget about long pick up and pool requests ?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

Juju Bay Area said:


> With 70 rides Uber pays for the rental. You keep all money from those rides. 70 rides can be done in SF a weekend.
> 
> 
> 70 rides can be done in weekend in SF. Yeah you do 70 rides (pool rides help a lot) but you keep the money on those 70 rides and Uber pays the rental. In SF, 70 rides in weekend is approx. $200-300 Friday, $200-300 Sat and approx. $150-200 Sunday.


no just NO

with 70 rides at 1970s wages that require your gas & TIME

YOU pay for your rental

they are giving you a little under $3 per ride "bonus" reward" "free rental" but shorting you $5 per ride meaning its still $2 short of a legal wage or cab rate

not everyone lives in sf and even if they did you dont work an entire weekend just for the privilege of driving a RENTAL car, well least no one with decent credit & a brain doesn't

the people in the rental programs are basically forced to accept the rides people who made it past 3rd grade math ignore or cancel for a REASON

no one would willingly accept $2 net cash in person from someone asking to be delivered 3-10 miles, thats why these criminal cowards use an app because otherwise youd need a gun & have to be a man & look someone in the eye and deal with the reprecussions if theres any human in the planet that would actually make that offer face to face


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


"Fair collects subscription fees, and when a subscriber is done with a vehicle Fair sells the car to a used car dealer.

They are being sneaky. It's a rental. Also, insurance is not included. It says that it can be bundled in with the weekly payment. Predatory tactics at its best. No matter how dire your situation may be, renting from "Fair" is not the way to go.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> you mean the 96% if drivers that fail? pretty sure a higher % fails thru the rental program that was alreadt named something else that FAILED
> 
> no misinforned is renting a "free" toyota for 185$ a week i mean 70 trips
> 
> ...


How can you try to sound intelligent when you can't even form a sentence.

I can't even make out what your trying to say.

I'll make this very simple for you. I haven't had to pay for any vehicle expense in 4 months. I pay nothing for the vehicle and nothing for maintenance since I started renting this vehicle. I don't make $3 a ride. I make much more then that.

You bring up credit but I have excellent credit score and have alot of money in my bank with no debt. And thats because I make smart decisions like renting a car.

Im a full time driver so paying $0 for vehicle expenses in maintenance is about as good as it's going to get.

Keep blabbering about 1970's wages or whatever your talking about just next time ypu post. Start a sentence with a Capital letter and finish it with a period then maybe people would take you more serious.

Heres a few screenshots of what I make. Why don't you send me some of your screenshots to see who knows what there doing. Im sure you'll just blabber some misinformation out of your mouth though.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> How can you try to sound intelligent when you can't even form a sentence.
> 
> I can't even make out what your trying to say.
> 
> ...


wow cool story
i do that in 20-30 rides

glad it works for you but it doesn't for 96% lmao

ill save the extra 100+ rides a week for the extra $300 lmao

think ill value the 100 times less risking my life, tickets, accidents, & 50+ more hours it would take to do that many rides more than the $300

& if you owned your own vehicle you could do the same & save $300+ a month but i know owning a car & paying to fix it gets tough for an "adult" with good credit, so lease it & let someone else deal with it, a convience fee like shopping out of vending machines do you broham i dint care about spellcheck or sentance structure when smoking biwls & soeaking with children that try to justify childrens wages

silly me i have good credit & just would buy an old minivan run it to the wheels fall of & save me 50+ hours a week but hey guess yoyre one of the ants that does it for fun & badges

damm homey $72 in tips on 120 rides lmao ill get that every 10 rides those pax most really respect your time too

did i use the write 2 professor?

why would i care about an "adult" who actually trades labor for $2-8 gross taking me serious? i could offer you that ti take out my trash in 1985 accepting it in 2019 means you need to care about what the kids at tge kiddie table talk about

people have a choice in how they let others degrade them i suppose

uber loves you thats 4 sho


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> 
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> ...












Show me where You can get an 2019 Escallade for rent for $740 a month.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> & if you owned your own vehicle you could do the same & save $300+ a month but i know owning a car & paying to fix it gets tough so lease it & let someone else deal with it,


Hahaha i mean how silly do you sound. "Paying to fix it gets tough so lease it & let someone else deal with it!? Lol cmon bruh...what are you saying.

Heres my options. I can lease a car myself for $300/month plus pay for all the maintenance myself.

Or

I can rent a car for $0/month and not have to pay for any maintenance.

Hmmm let me think about this.

Cmon bruh you just sound like an unintelligent little kid. I've been in this game for 5 years and have owned over 10 vehicles in my life. I make smart decisions. I dont listen to clowns who blabber misinformation because they don't know what there talking about.

Can you send me a screenshot of what you make and then we can break down expenses to see how much your making?? I know you wont.

All I need to know about you is your an adult living in New Mexico probably you don't get out much. Trust me I've been to New Mexico. Why any adult with money would choose to stay there is beyond me. Im sure by the way you type on the internet your still living at your parents.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Hahaha i mean how silly do you sound. "Paying to fix it gets tough so lease it & let someone else deal with it!? Lol cmon bruh...what are you saying.
> 
> Heres my options. I can lease a car myself for $300/month plus pay for all the maintenance myself.
> 
> ...


it is NOT zero a month oh wait forget it your times is worthless so that why you think thats

youre trading the time & gas it takes you to do 70 trips at 1970s wages genius i know im just stoopid & can't spell

ill go slower

every ride they short you least $5 per trip 185$ / 70 is $2.64

so now tbey are only shorting you about $2.46 per trip

anything under gross pay of $8-10 you are a human loss leader you either worked for free or illegal predatory wages actual adult humans died to protect future humans from being exploited as such, but you dont want to say do yoy want fries with that, or welcome to Walmart, or take a drug test you piss all over those actual human adult that sacraficed their actual lives so labor wouldn't be exploited how you are being

its all good bro gotta have a code,to me its 10 tacos per ride but since the app is so disrespectful i cancel those too out of principal enjoy your 120+ 2 taco trips weekly

i wouldn't give my mother a ride in 1992 for $2net nevermind a stranger lmao

do you really think you need $400+ a month maintenance on a 300 a month lease to equal $740 my bad its "free" damn i so stoopid nevermind my vehicle 10+ years old maintenance averages about 150 a month, no lease

screenshot are so hard to fake & why waste the time? you literally risk your life & deliver hundreds of pounds for $2 something 10 year old paperboys were befgin for un 1985, you are entertainment comedy & tragedy all in one you amuse me just like uber is amused by you


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> it is NOT zero a month oh wait forget it your times is worthless so that why you think thats
> 
> youre trading the time & gas it takes you to do 70 trips at 1970s wages genius i know im just stoopid & can't spell
> 
> ...


Wow your starting to make less and less sense which I thought was hard to do.

I sent you 5 screenshots of what I make a week!!! Can you not do math? Tell me where in my weekly earnings does it show me making $2 a ride??

I average about $10 a ride and I can back that up with a screenshot. You just sound silly saying I make $2 a ride even after I sent you information that would proof that wrong.



easyrider2020 said:


> wow cool story
> i do that in 20-30 rides


You can make $1600 in earnings off 20-30 rides in New Mexico!? Ok bro I think this is where this conversation just got ridiculous and it must stop before you hurt yourself.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Wow your starting to make less and less sense which I thought was hard to do.
> 
> I sent you 5 screenshots of what I make a week!!! Can you not do math? Tell me where in my weekly earnings does it show me making $2 a ride??
> 
> I average about $10 a ride and I can back that up with a screenshot. You just sound silly saying I make $2 a ride even after I sent you information that would proof that wrong.


cool u win enjoy your $10 average per ride

you do know what an average is right that means many above $10 & many below

every minimum fare is $2 net your gas not free

eyes so stoopid don't mind me, thanks for being such a valuable partner to our community someone neees to take the rides that are ignored & cancelled on we salute you, 96% will be replaced by design

i too remember the days i was 16 & required $5 gas money from FRIENDS to ride (that 10 you average only 5 is profit if you include silly things like whatca minimum wage for labor is lol) them good ol days dont mind me just an old man yelling at clouds pondering how "adults" really value 2 tacos so much theyd trade their lives & 2 tacos out of their own pocket for it haha

but hey you get to drive a "new" model car
win
swish

nope 1000 in 20-30 rides not worth doung 100 more rides for 300-600 more doh since 300 would be gas & the other 300 is by being an ant for "bonuses"

i ignore 90% of the blank slavery attempts but again thanks for being the reason these criminals keep taking a bigger cut i suppose, new Mexico i see u believe everything u read on the interwebs like you actually believe uber could be "fair" lmao

no ive ignored or cancelled every request not a hotel 30+ miles from the airport & moved to such a spot after relocating for over 4 years, im not interested in local"adults" that cant afford a car or working for childrens wages so i screen per my independent contractor rights stank u very much


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> cool u win enjoy your $10 average per ride
> 
> you do know what an average is right that means many above $10 & many below
> 
> ...


Lol I'll keep posting facts and you keep posting your 3rd grade responses. I can see why your frustrated don't worry friend things will get better.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol I'll keep posting facts and you keep posting your 3rd grade responses. I can see why your frustrated don't worry friend things will get better.


frustrated? do you need emoticons? i only use them whennim trying to stick my gift into a milinial sorry they didn't teach you to not try & decipher tone from texr unless its a book or those emoticons are used? this comdey in-between bowl hits while playing ghost car

what facts are you posting that you give 120+ rides a week & more than 60 of them gross less than $10 sounds like a ny cab fare in the 90s no soup for you

but it does get frustrating ignoring dozens of human trafficking attempts daily in order to not be human trafficked but again its more comedy now i treat it like the game it is and always win

am i supposed to be jelli? serious question

hmmmm 3rd grade responses or 3rd grade wages? so tuff hangin tuff hangin tuff cab drivers made double when that song was out lmao hanfin tough go donny go donny go

enjoy the "free" car you spend 80 hours a wwek in



steveK2016 said:


> Show me where You can get an 2019 Escallade for rent for $740 a month.


its called paying people you owe, your debts child lmao adults can lease an escalade for 740 not rent one genius children who dont pay people they owe & don't honor they debts rent corrollas for $740 a month i mean 70 rides because they cant be trusted to make 740 a month escalade notes because their credit usually sucks because they dont pay what they owe hence they have to rent a car & provide 40 hours of labor just to rent it.....

figured an adult would know i meant lease but het i do type like a child

again enjoy your "free" rental you spend 80+ hours a week in because i know those 60+ hours online arent 100% with a pax inside being paid but im sure plenty of naps like a bedroom and snacks like a kitchen...

you win at uber & now i wint see you any more your math skills are too superior for me i bow out, we know what youll do for two dollars just frightening to think what youd do for a klondike bar


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

easyrider2020 said:


> this comdey in-between bowl hits while playing ghost car


Lol exactly what I thought.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> frustrated? do you need emoticons? i only use them whennim trying to stick my gift into a milinial sorry they didn't teach you to not try & decipher tone from texr unless its a book or those emoticons are used? this comdey in-between bowl hits while playing ghost car
> 
> what facts are you posting that you give 120+ rides a week & more than 60 of them gross less than $10 sounds like a ny cab fare in the 90s no soup for you
> 
> ...


Unless theyve changed things over the years, leases are done by the corporate financial division. I sold Nissans and we did all our lease offers through NMAC (Nissan Motors Acceptance Corportation) and required cash on lease signing as well as an almost flawless credit score above 700.

As the news reports notes, many drivers couldnt qualify for a $1000 personal note much less has a 750 credit score to qualify for a lease, much less a lease for a $86,000 SUV (Plus Tax Title and License)

I'm not saying in a fan of Fair or their offering, nor would I ever utilize such an offer. I have good credit and can qualify for a loan or lease.

But the math is simple. If someone is looking to do Uber full time, they can do so with Fair and have no monthly payments with incentives. Issue is that those incentives dont last forever and once youre cut off, then you've got problems.

For instance: 
Fair driver pays $740 for lease. Earns $2400 in the month doing the minimum rides to qualify for the incentive. So he keeps the whole $2400 (less gas of course) while someone you *leases* the Escallade for $740 a month does the same amount of trips and same amount ends with $1660 a month (less oil change and tire rotation). On paper, it doesnt sound that terrible, as long as the incrntive stays long term.

Leases also have mileage restrictors counter intutitive to ridesharing. That $740 a month lease may costs you $50,000 in overage mile charges (exaggerating to make a point) at the end of your 36 month term.

An adult would know to type the correct word for what they meant. When we are talking about renting with Fair and you say you can rent an Escallade For the same mount, I'm going to understand what you write with your words. I'm not a psychic.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


In this market you could possibly have as little as $75 to $100 left after that payment. I've seriously had days when I averaged under $5/ride


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


I sent emails to guber and suggest them 
until SDC don't become a reality, they should pickup all the homeless people, hose them with water, put them behind the wheel for 12 hours shift, in exchange for food and a place to stay and as a thankyou, throw a clean tshirt with their company advertisements. This rental program is nothing but to take advantage from the people who are on the last straw of loosing everything in their life. Once someone sign up, guber and the rental company will monitor how much they can squeeze the drivers. Eventually they will start raising the number of trips to a point where drivers have to literally camp out in their vehicle just to make sure they don't get kicked out from the program. It may increase the number or drivers on the road and less trips for the other drivers. Who knows guber can give benefits to their rental drivers by providing them more trips than the person who owns their vehicles. Everything is possible in guberworld.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> Very few people in this whole thread understand how this rental works. I haven't done a deal with FAIR, but I've been renting though Hertz/Uber for over a year now. Some people might think it's crazy, some people might like it. To each it's own. It may not work for you but it works for me. And we all have different lifestyles and motives to do what we do.
> For me, the rental though Hertz is $243/week. You may think that it's high, but I get the same bonus of $185.00/week for 90 rides (not 70). So my rental per week becomes $58.00. Or $232/month. Keep in mind that insurance is included, maintenance is included (tires, oil change, anything else). It's a weekly rental, so you can return it anytime if you don't like it. And the security deposit is a refundable $200 each time you renew rental (every 28 days) - they just put a hold for $200 on a credit card which drops off after 3-4 days.
> Now consider this. I get to drive new cars (currently a 2018 Nissan Rogue) for $232/month. I don't think my car payment would be that low if I bought one like mine. On top of that, I have the assurance that anything that happens to the car is taken care of. I do 90 rides a week anyway, so this is simple math for me. I get to drive a nice car, no attachments to it, I don't care (neither does Hertz) how many miles I put on it. I average $1400/week minus $58.00 rent and gas costs (which anybody incurs anyway). But I do not put miles on my own car, do not have to deal with it's depreciation and don't worry about maintenance nor insurance. All for $232 monthly and the rest of the money is mine.
> 
> ...


How do you get the car approved with Uber....you have to have insurance with your name on the policy...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

luckytown said:


> How do you get the car approved with Uber....you have to have insurance with your name on the policy...


You dont take screenshots. The rental company sends the information to Uber for you.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


Drivers beware!!!!!
Do NOT get a vehicle with fair. I did and was the biggest mistake in my 4 years as an Uber/Lyft driver.

Yes price is a tiny bit less than if you get it from Uber or Lyft.

YOU have to pay for your own car insurance like the car was yours.!! Unlike Uber/Lyft insurance is included!

YOU are responsible for BRAKES, TIRES, MAINTENANCE, etc.. You get this included with Lyft/Uber.

YOU pay $500 to $1000 NON REFUNDABLE deposit, unlike uber around $450 (200 REFUNDABLE deposit plus 230 + - first week rent) or Lyft around 250 deposit to start.

If you want to get another car YOU have to PAY AGAIN the $500 to $1000 depending on your credit.

The cars usually come from Hertz and many, have less than 50% tire tread left, believe me I paid for 2 tires within 2 months out of my pocket. Fair answer sorry you ate responsible for wear and tear items after 3 days ?

Stay away from Fair, get it from Uber Lyft or if you want to drive for both or any other gig co get it from Maven Gig.


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> It says it includes title and registration so I'd assume it's owning and not renting, I'm not 100% sure on that.


No is a rental you never own anything



luckytown said:


> How do you get the car approved with Uber....you have to have insurance with your name on the policy...


Get it from Maven Gig, you get everything including insurance, unlimited mileage, wearable items covered. Cost is about 199 to 300 depending on car you get. Easy to qualify. You can drive for Uber/Lyft/ Grub hub etc


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


That is a joke, actually a sad joke. Why is it that we have a hard time understanding the very basic economics; - freaking supply and demand-. More cars and drivers would reduce the driver's pay even more. Those who are happily working for minimum wage will replace you before you know it. Driving a car beats cleaning floors, toilets or backtracking agricultural jobs. 
I really don't get it why is this very basic economics used by Lyft and Uber to shaft the present drivers even more so difficult to understand......It's really sad.......


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

Out of curiosity, can anyone participating in the Fair program, or with direct knowledge, confirm whether or not you lose eligibility for Boost, Consecutive Trips, or Quest promotions? Uber's wording is somewhat ambiguous:

"Drivers renting with Fair qualify for trip surge areas, but except as specified above *may not qualify* to participate in other promotional offers such as Boost, Consecutive Trips, or Quest promotions."


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

djnsmith7 said:


> Out of curiosity, can anyone participating in the Fair program, or with direct knowledge, confirm whether or not you lose eligibility for Boost, Consecutive Trips, or Quest promotions? Uber's wording is somewhat ambiguous:
> 
> "Drivers renting with Fair qualify for trip surge areas, but except as specified above *may not qualify* to participate in other promotional offers such as Boost, Consecutive Trips, or Quest promotions."


Yes you should not receive any other promotions if you use the rental but they have given me other promotions on occasion. Probably just slipped through the cracks. Last none rental promotion I got was driving 10 rides on Cinco de Mayo for an extra $60 but yes you are not suppose to receive other promotions.


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yes you should not receive any other promotions if you use the rental but they have given me other promotions on occasion. Probably just slipped through the cracks. Last none rental promotion I got was driving 10 rides on Cinco de Mayo for an extra $60 but yes you are not suppose to receive other promotions.


Thanks for clarifying. That sounds more discouraging than encouraging.

Uber: We're going to penalize you for utilizing our incentive program, but don't be discouraged because it's designed to help you make more money while stripping you of your opportunities to earn on the platform. <insert your favorite confused look emoticon here>.

That's one hell of a mixed message if I've ever read one. I don't see how that message is designed to motivate anyone.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

djnsmith7 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. That sounds more discouraging than encouraging.
> 
> Uber: We're going to penalize you for utilizing our incentive program, but don't be discouraged because it's designed to help you make more money while stripping you of your opportunities to earn on the platform. <insert your favorite confused look emoticon here>.
> 
> That's one hell of a mixed message if I've ever read one. I don't see how that message is designed to motivate anyone.


Well the promotion they offer with the rental is better then any promotion you will get otherwise. The only promotion I've seen other drivers have in my area is an extra $3.50 for 3 consecutive rides. They haven't been giving any promotions out in months and when they do it's normally for a holiday weekend. The fair promotion gives you $305 for doing 120 rides which will be and extra $120 for the week.

Maybe in your market they still give you worth while promotions but in my market we dont get them anymore.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fair just like Xchange only makes sense if you are hitting stupid miles as a full time ant. 

Those prices aren't that bad either. 

$800/month - $200 for insurance - 2X the car payment. If you drive full time and hit 50k or more miles a year, YOU WILL NEED A NEW CAR in 3 - 4 years.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

djnsmith7 said:


> "Drivers renting with Fair qualify for trip surge areas, but except as specified above *may not qualify* to participate in other promotional offers such as Boost, Consecutive Trips, or Quest promotions."


I don't know, in my area I am receiving other quests - 66 trips for $75, 45 trips for $55, etc...it varies from week to week. I have a quest from Mon 4am-Friday 12am and another one for the weekend. All that alongside the rental promotion. Each market is different. "May not" in their qualifying explanation can mean a lot of things.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> I don't know, in my area I am receiving other quests - 66 trips for $75, 45 trips for $55, etc...it varies from week to week. I have a quest from Mon 4am-Friday 12am and another one for the weekend. All that alongside the rental promotion. Each market is different. "May not" in their qualifying explanation can mean a lot of things.


Soon instead of paying it to the drivers, guber will start charging the drivers $75 for 66 trips. I am sure there will be lots and lots of drivers who not only accept those quest but do their best to get it done on time. Lol.


----------



## Dan K (Oct 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Nope no Lyft or other rideshare platform.
> 
> View attachment 324696


That does not say you CAN'T do lyft. It says you have to sign up through uber to get it. I think they are using legalese to word so it looks like you can't.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Just to see how much taxes are on a Fair rental, I phoned them to find out. While on hold, a robot voice kept saying that the estimated wait time was 30 minutes. I put the phone down and went about running some errands. After an hour and a half on hold, I called it a day.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

here's my 2 cents after renting for a year and a half, through hertz not fair, and i will explain a few subtle differences between the two.

there are a few reasons people will rent and a few misconceptions about renting i've read on the first page already.

-first you have to have good enough credit to rent, it can't be piss poor. it can be average i'm assuming. they (hertz) will either require a credit cards for the initial payment which assumes the renter has good enough credit to own a credit card, or they will use your debit card and run a credit check with a hard pull.

-in either of these cases you will need $250 up front and $200 or $250 in deposit. i have heard new rentals now require $450 deposit when you sign up.

if you have $500-$700 you would also have enough to put a down payment on a $4-$5k used car so renting would be a choice.

-with hertz all your maintenance is included except things which are your fault such as driving over a nail, scratching the car or getting in an accident. also if something like hail smashes your car you are in for the deductible, which for lyft is $2500. i have been at the hub renewing during a hailstorm where there was a guy filling out a form to pay the $2500 and leave with a different car. tires, brakes, transmission and engine issues etc..are on the house plus oil changes.

with fair i've read the fine print and they cover very little maintenance, yes you are required to do a lot of the maintenance that hertz would do, fair won't do all that stuff.

- you don't get to write off mileage with a rental with is the *biggest* factor when renting to do rideshare. if you work fulltime you will deduct just a little more than the standard $12k deduction and end up with a 5 figure tax bill for a year of driving.

with your own car you should pay zero to maybe $2k in tax or so maybe a tad more but $10k+ less a year easily compared to renting.

now for my personal reasons, one main reason, for renting:

-i got about an estimated $5k-$8k in free maintenance last year. there were two sets of tires, brakes twice, a transmission that went out, maybe 10 oil changes and a few other random things like battery changes, fluid changes etc..

-i might be one of the few drivers who will be using his uber income in my mortgage application next year. i was told by my loan officer i would need 2 years of full time driving income (1099) to use rideshare as my income on the application. i was also told that i would be using my *net *income as my income on the application, and thus was advised to just take the standard deduction so i can claim my *gross* income on the application.

this is a big decision because most drivers use their own cars and take massive deductions to reduce their tax liability to very little, but these guys will also be showing $10k-$30k for the year (or less) and that is not enough for a mortgage. so in summary i'm biting the bullet for last year and this year and paying a huge tax bill in order to use my rideshare income on my application. besides as a renter you would only write off around $1k a month plus gas which i think i payed maybe $6k for last year. i wouldn't save much more than the standard $12k deduction.

so that is really only specific to people who are looking to buy a house.

in summary here's the bullet points for renting

-fair and hertz aren't the same fair covers far less and you might get stuck with some hefty maintenance bills. hertz will cover a LOT more.

-renting is not possible for everyone. if you dont have a CC you will get credit checked and if it's bad they won't rent to you.

-if your credit is good enough to rent it's good enough to buy a used vehicle with around the same down payment as your first weeks rental cost plus deposit.

-you rent you *will* pay a *lot *more tax.

i hope this clears up a few things for drivers out there.

ps . i've also noticed that making my weekly quota helps keep me invested in driving the amount of rides necessary (105/week atm) to get max benefit out of the car. it helps stave off laziness, and i end up with a higher weekly than the vast majority of drivers no matter what platforms they drive.

gl


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

This Uber/Fair scam sounds like Wework.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> 
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> ...


I like indentured servitude it is an awesome concept and can't wait to be a part of that community.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

got a p said:


> - you don't get to write off mileage with a rental with is the *biggest* factor when renting to do rideshare. if you work fulltime you will deduct just a little more than the standard $12k deduction and end up with a 5 figure tax bill for a year of driving.


Been renting Hertz/Uber for over 2 years. Everything you said sounds good except the mileage write-off. IRS changed that a few years back. My brother does accounting for a living and does my taxes. I argued with him also and he showed me the paragraph in the IRS code where it is clearly stated.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Im in New Jersey market and Fair rental is $500.00 non refundable right off the bat.....Also Insurance is not included and taxes....also this is not what they call "fees".... thats another charge.....The weekly rental starts at $130 a week.....but thats if there are cars available...which there isn't so its higher rate.....the miles are unlimited but if you get in accident and your app is off....WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Leoncio said:


> Drivers beware!!!!!
> Do NOT get a vehicle with fair. I did and was the biggest mistake in my 4 years as an Uber/Lyft driver.
> 
> Yes price is a tiny bit less than if you get it from Uber or Lyft.
> ...


The program that you are in is quite different from the program they are offering now. I am still super skeptical of all of these programs and think that they are good for only a small subset of drivers, however the things you are listing has problems you ran into has mostly been corrected in their current program. still, you are warning should be taken quite seriously by anyone looking at the program. Unfortunately, people who are desperate situations quite often don't have the luxury of examining all of the details I'm thinking of the downside consequences.



got a p said:


> here's my 2 cents after renting for a year and a half, through hertz not fair, and i will explain a few subtle differences between the two.
> 
> there are a few reasons people will rent and a few misconceptions about renting i've read on the first page already.
> 
> ...


Lyft lowered it's deductible to match Uber a year ago!



luckytown said:


> Im in New Jersey market and Fair rental is $500.00 non refundable right off the bat.....Also Insurance us not included . . . the miles are unlimited but if you get in accident and your app is off....WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that makes no sense. If the insurance is not included, then you have to pay for insurance. If you are paying for insurance that you have control over what you are paying for which can and should include your personal use of the car and both collision and liability coverage.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The program that you are in is quite different from the program they are offering now. I am still super skeptical of all of these programs and think that they are good for only a small subset of drivers, however the things you are listing has problems you ran into has mostly been corrected in their current program. still, you are warning should be taken quite seriously by anyone looking at the program. Unfortunately, people who are desperate situations quite often don't have the luxury of examining all of the details I'm thinking of the downside consequences.
> 
> 
> Lyft lowered it's deductible to match Uber a year ago!
> ...


The insurance is not....again not included....you have to pay the policy they give you...its a charge....not too hard to understand.....now when you get into an accident and you app is not on....like if you are driving on your personal life doing personal things....watch out.....the renters insurance policy is geared more to ubering.....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

luckytown said:


> The insurance is not....again not included....you have to pay the policy they give you...its a charge....not too hard to understand.....now when you get into an accident and you app is not on....like if you are driving on your personal life doing personal things....watch out.....the renters insurance policy is geared more to ubering.....


If this is the case, I wonder if the insurance company has some undisclosed ties to Uber since drivers while ubering are covered by Ubers insurance.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Actually the last two times I renewed my Hertz rental they put a $450 hold. It's new for me I used to have a$250 hold. The following three weeks it was $250 though both times.
So I'm assuming you need a bit over $600 to sign up.
If I didn't have my particular situation I would 100% have put a small down payment on a decent $5k car.


----------



## LateNightRides (Oct 18, 2018)

I think what everyone is missing here is that $185 is NOT your total pay for 70 rides. It’s ON TOP of whatever those rides would net you.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Nobody would do it for $305 total. They are saying you get a $305 bonus for completing 120 rides. That is on top of the $1200 minimum the driver should make on the fares.


I tried pointing something similar to this weeks ago, and got a lot of flack for it too.

Same thing.



AnotherUberGuy said:


> Yall are so focused on being critical. If you drive 70 rides a week, they pay the $185 car rental. The fares you earned for the 70 are yours. 70 rides a week is 10 rides a day, which is very doable, a decent part time job, and your only expense is gas. When the car craps out, bring it back and get a new one.
> 
> If you can crank it up to 17 rides a day, you get a bonus $120 .. an extra dollar a ride, which isn't as decent, IMO, but it's a perk.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Aquamike714 (Apr 16, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well the promotion they offer with the rental is better then any promotion you will get otherwise. The only promotion I've seen other drivers have in my area is an extra $3.50 for 3 consecutive rides. They haven't been giving any promotions out in months and when they do it's normally for a holiday weekend. The fair promotion gives you $305 for doing 120 rides which will be and extra $120 for the week.
> 
> Maybe in your market they still give you worth while promotions but in my market we dont get them anymore.


Wow, i'm in LA and for 90 trips we get only 150.00, for 125 trips we get 210.00, and 210 is what the fair rental costs weekly. Are you in San Diego?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> 
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> ...


I'm stealing "shitizens". Thank You ?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

crusoeatl said:


> Been _*renting *_Hertz/Uber for over 2 years. Everything you said sounds good except the mileage write-off. IRS changed that a few years back. My brother does accounting for a living and does my taxes. I argued with him also and he showed me the paragraph in the IRS code where it is clearly stated.


_your brother just filed your taxes illegally for you. you must own or lease the car to take the mileage deduction. to quote the current irs site:

Standard Mileage Rate - For the current standard mileage rate, refer to Publication 463, Travel, Entertainment, Gift, and Car Expenses or search standard mileage rates on IRS.gov.* To use the standard mileage rate, you must own or lease the car and: *_

the rental company (in our case hertz) takes the mileage deductions themselves in their companies tax filings. that's why the renters can't deduct mileage from the cars they rent, that plus the irs plainly states that you must own or lease the car (see above). mileage can't be deducted twice. they can however deduct the cost of the rental.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


Travis should invest in SCRAPYARDS !



easyrider2020 said:


> lmao
> "fair"
> 
> a $740 month car note AND 40 hours + to give 70 rides a week for the privilege of renting a car
> ...


Coming soon . . .
Free 8 bedroom house.
If you clean, make the beds, cut the lawn, do repairs and cook breakfast for AIR B& B !


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

I've heard Hertz rent for ubering is not available in every market. Has anybody a list of available cities?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> I've heard Hertz rent for ubering is not available in every market. Has anybody a list of available cities?


Uber 



https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/vehicle-solutions/hertz/


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Aquamike714 said:


> Wow, i'm in LA and for 90 trips we get only 150.00, for 125 trips we get 210.00,


Back in the day, this was called indentured labour. The next worst thing to slavery.


----------



## Hpil77 (Feb 7, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> youre not supposed to work 40 hours a week just for a car
> 
> only idiots who flunked math or desperate people with no credit would use this period
> 
> ...





Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is teaming up vehicle subscription service Fair to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers.
> 
> The move announced Wednesday night appears designed to lower the cost of car ownership for Uber drivers, which is good for drivers. It's also designed to increase the supply of Uber drivers at peak ride-hailing times, which is good for Uber (ticker: UBER).
> 
> ...


Who take this deal is idiot 740 a month


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

the deal in philly is not so bad imho..with ins it comes....I never break 50 rides..but I pay big for ins. warranty..


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Just buy a used car. You're throwing away money by renting.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not sure where you get your ideas or definitions from...
> It's not a 'car note' or loan - it's a rental - if you do the work, you owe nothing.
> If you don't do the work, you can turn the car in at any time.
> Unless you fall down and suffer from amnesia, you always know if it's working for you or not. You are never 'stuck' in the program.
> ...


EXACTLY CORRECT!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it's great for some. I parked my 2015 altima 76k uber on it..
parked 2 years
leased car now70k
i lease a wheel chair van....not same quest bonus....but i think ubers new program is with car insurance....its a great deal for super haed workers..not good for avg guy as u will slave to pay car.but i know many guys with thier own cars who do 100plus rides a week...i am a 50 ride 5 day guy


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Just buy a used car. You're throwing away money by renting.


What if that used car you just bought breaks down, or is down for a time because you cant drive it for some reason, how is that smarter? It's not, you'd be losing money.

How you ask? For every day that car is down, YOU'RE LOSING MONEY, as you cant drive it. Now you have to rent a car, but how are you going to do that if your car isn't working?

Oh, and guess who pays for your new "used car" you just bought if it breaks down?

Not U/L, YOU DO.

Pros and cons to everything.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> What if that used car you just bought breaks down, or is down for a time because you cant drive it for some reason, how is that smarter? It's not, you'd be losing money.
> 
> How you ask? For every day that car is down, YOU'RE LOSING MONEY, as you cant drive it. Now you have to rent a car, but how are you going to do that if your car isn't working?
> 
> ...


Then there is also the issue of who you buy from. If you want to throw money away and get nothing in return, then be my guest. My used car has a 150,000 mile warranty, because stuff breaks, but I know how to shop around.


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

Crazy how many koolaid drinkers defend renting a car for ubering. 

1. With a fair rental fee of 200/week, you will be saving money in a 5k used prius within 7 months
2. Would love to know how a renter can deduct miles from his car when the rental company is also using that mileage deduction.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

got a p said:


> _your brother just filed your taxes illegally for you. you must own or lease the car to take the mileage deduction. to quote the current irs site:
> 
> Standard Mileage Rate - For the current standard mileage rate, refer to Publication 463, Travel, Entertainment, Gift, and Car Expenses or search standard mileage rates on IRS.gov.* To use the standard mileage rate, you must own or lease the car and: *_
> 
> the rental company (in our case hertz) takes the mileage deductions themselves in their companies tax filings. that's why the renters can't deduct mileage from the cars they rent, that plus the irs plainly states that you must own or lease the car (see above). mileage can't be deducted twice. they can however deduct the cost of the rental.


Sad you burst his bubble. I enjoy watching folks trust friends and family to file their taxes instead of a professional. Irs are good at collecting past debts


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

got a p said:


> - you don't get to write off mileage with a rental with is the *biggest* factor when renting to do rideshare. if you work fulltime you will deduct just a little more than the standard $12k deduction and end up with a 5 figure tax bill for a year of driving.
> 
> with your own car you should pay zero to maybe $2k in tax or so maybe a tad more but $10k+ less a year easily compared to renting.


Not exactly. Not even close, actually.
While you cannot use the std mileage deduction on a rental car you do not own (because you're not the party paying for repairs, maintenance and depreciation which are part of the std deduction), *you can deduct the business expense portion of the car rental payment and your "actual expenses"*.

If you are paying $700/wk in rental and use the car 90% for business purposes (rideshare), you get to deduct 90% of your "actual" expense, including 90% of your fuel cost and 90% of your rental cost. On a $500/wk rental, that's going to be a deduction of over $30,000/yr - offsetting the tax liability in a nearly identical manner as the std deduction a car owner would get.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not exactly. Not even close, actually.
> While you cannot use the std mileage deduction on a rental car you do not own (because you're not the party paying for repairs, maintenance and depreciation which are part of the std deduction), *you can deduct the business expense portion of the car rental payment and your "actual expenses"*.
> 
> If you are paying $700/wk in rental and use the car 90% for business purposes (rideshare), you get to deduct 90% of your "actual" expense, including 90% of your fuel cost and 90% of your rental cost. On a $500/wk rental, that's going to be a deduction of over $30,000/yr - offsetting the tax liability in a nearly identical manner as the std deduction a car owner would get.


You must own or lease to claim a vehicle during tax time. Any other way can lead to problems once your caught


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> You must own or lease to claim a vehicle during tax time. Any other way can lead to problems once your caught


Yup.

Business expenses are allowed deductions.
Just how you go about claiming those allowed expenses (either actual or std deduction) are clearly spelled out by the IRS:





Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car | Internal Revenue Service


Topic No. 510 Business Use of Car




www.irs.gov





_"If you use your car only for business purposes, you may deduct its entire cost of operation (subject to limits discussed later). However, if you use the car for both business and personal purposes, you may deduct only the cost of its business use._​​*Standard Mileage Rate -* For the current standard mileage rate, refer to Publication 463, Travel, Entertainment, Gift, and Car Expenses or search standard mileage rates on IRS.gov. To use the standard mileage rate, you must own or lease the car and:​

You must not operate five or more cars at the same time, as in a fleet operation,
You must not have claimed a depreciation deduction for the car using any method other than straight-line,
You must not have claimed a Section 179 deduction on the car,
You must not have claimed the special depreciation allowance on the car, and
You must not have claimed actual expenses after 1997 for a car you lease.
To use the standard mileage rate for a car you own, you must choose to use it in the first year the car is available for use in your business. Then, in later years, you can choose to use the standard mileage rate or actual expenses.​
For a car you lease, you must use the standard mileage rate method for the entire lease period (including renewals) if you choose the standard mileage rate.​​*Actual Expenses -* To use the actual expense method, you must determine what it actually costs to operate the car for the portion of the overall use of the car that's business use. Include gas, oil, repairs, tires, insurance, registration fees, licenses, and depreciation (or lease payments) attributable to the portion of the total miles driven that are business miles.​​*Note:* Other car expenses for parking fees and tolls attributable to business use are separately deductible, whether you use the standard mileage rate or actual expenses.​


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

May have read your comment wrong. I assumed you was using the deductible on a rental


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not exactly. Not even close, actually.
> While you cannot use the std mileage deduction on a rental car you do not own (because you're not the party paying for repairs, maintenance and depreciation which are part of the std deduction), *you can deduct the business expense portion of the car rental payment and your "actual expenses"*.
> 
> If you are paying $700/wk in rental and use the car 90% for business purposes (rideshare), you get to deduct 90% of your "actual" expense, including 90% of your fuel cost and 90% of your rental cost. On a $500/wk rental, that's going to be a deduction of over $30,000/yr - offsetting the tax liability in a nearly identical manner as the std deduction a car owner would get.


You pay 250 a week not 700. Big difference in your equation.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

got a p said:


> You pay 250 a week not 700. Big difference in your equation.


I don't pay anything a week.
Others pay anywhere from $250/wk - $800/wk.
If they're not smart enough to plug in their own numbers, they're not smart enough to drive other people around for a living.



Jamesmiller said:


> May have read your comment wrong. I assumed you was using the deductible on a rental


no problem.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

I work in a commercial area loaded with autobody and repair shops close to SFO. The streets are filled with TNC cars getting body damage repaired. One shop nearby has been filled with scores of Fair vehicles getting mechanical issues fixed. Some of the cars are coming from rental company retirement, others have been returned by TNC drivers. Every day a Fair employee would come to that shop and write a check for all repairs finished that day. The shop had specialized in limousine work and was happy to have something that offset the loss of limo work. Most recently the cars that came in were from driver returns and had pretty tough wear and some had body damages. I drove by today and the sea of Fair cars were gone from their parking lot. I asked one of the shop managers what happened. He said "the bubble burst" and that many of the most recent cars were repossessions from TNC drivers. And then the work stopped. Remember that Fair is the purchaser of Uber's Exchange leasing plan that lost an average of $9,000 per vehicle even when most were returned within 18 months. Let's see what the news brings in the next few weeks/months.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't pay anything a week.
> Others pay anywhere from $250/wk - $800/wk.
> If they're not smart enough to plug in their own numbers, they're not smart enough to drive other people around for a living.
> 
> ...


Talking strictly hertz you're paying 250/week

Ps. How do you not pay anything a week do you have a magic car that doesn't use energy or need maintenance and insurance. Did you win the car on the price is right? Lol

Ps. As a mod you really shouldn't be writing confrontational posts.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

got a p said:


> Talking strictly hertz you're paying 250/week
> 
> Ps. How do you not pay anything a week do you have a magic car that doesn't use energy or need maintenance and insurance. Did you win the car on the price is right? Lol
> 
> Ps. As a mod you really shouldn't be writing confrontational posts.


People who own cars without car loans, leases or rental agreements do not "pay anything a week" for their car. 
Not sure what you're asking. 
If you don't rent/lease and don't owe anything on your car, you don't have a weekly payment to make in order to use it. 
(I highly recommend it)

Thanks for telling me how to write and mod - I appreciate it. 
BTW, What was 'controversial' in your mind?



KevinH said:


> I work in a commercial area loaded with autobody and repair shops close to SFO. The streets are filled with TNC cars getting body damage repaired. One shop nearby has been filled with scores of Fair vehicles getting mechanical issues fixed. Some of the cars are coming from rental company retirement, others have been returned by TNC drivers. Every day a Fair employee would come to that shop and write a check for all repairs finished that day. The shop had specialized in limousine work and was happy to have something that offset the loss of limo work. Most recently the cars that came in were from driver returns and had pretty tough wear and some had body damages. I drove by today and the sea of Fair cars were gone from their parking lot. I asked one of the shop managers what happened. He said "the bubble burst" and that many of the most recent cars were repossessions from TNC drivers. And then the work stopped. Remember that Fair is the purchaser of Uber's Exchange leasing plan that lost an average of $9,000 per vehicle even when most were returned within 18 months. Let's see what the news brings in the next few weeks/months.


Super interesting topic and I agree, it's one to follow:
Scott Painter, the guy that started Fair, claims that his 25 years experience in determining the both the value and future value of a vehicle is what will set FAIR apart from the failures that preceded him in the rideshare rental and leasing arena. 
"...he was the founder and CEO of CarsDirect.com, an online automotive research portal and car-buying service" then he founded TrueCar Inc (NASDQ). He's been a consultant to a lot of car industry companies, including Tesla. I don't know a lot about him (or TrueCar or CarsDirect.com) so can't tell if that's hype or not... but at this point, I wouldn't bet against him.

A fiend of mine in Pittsburgh just did a FAIR lease: $370/mo for a new Nissan Sentra, she added maintenance and insurance (which allows for a second driver - her husband - to drive the vehicle too (which she said you an't do on a rental - only the lease). WIth everything added on it's $643/mo with unlimited miles, full insurance coverage and all maintenance. She the unlimited miles is actually on the lease part - not the vehicle: the company wants the car back before the vehicle reaches the end of it's factory warranty (smart on their part). The lessee just takes another new car, if they want to. I guess if your situation warrants it (and hers does) then it makes sense.


----------

